# CPU Cooler - Wie rum?



## cycovery (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Wollte mal fragen, wie rum ihr euren CPU cooler einbaut . . . manche sagen, man soll ihn verkehrtrum draufbauen, damit er die Luft absaugt . . . So kühle er Besser.
Habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrunge bezütlich Leistung und Staubfang?

Gleiches gilt für den Caselüfter . . . Ist es besser, da die Luft abzusaugen, damit man nicht das Ganze gehäuse voller Stuab hat? Zumindest sagt das ein Kollege von mir - aber ich glaub das nicht so ganz - weil so oder so muss die Luft ja irgendwo rein . . . durch die Gehäuseschlitze - und da kann ja auch Staub rein . . .


----------



## Erpel (1. Oktober 2004)

Also CPU Lüfter würde ich immer sagen soll kalte Luft ansaugen und diese auf den warmen Kühlkörper pusten, das ist einfach das logischste.(Oft sind Kühlkörper und Ventilator ja bereits vormontiert, daran würde ich nichts ändern.)
Der Trick mit den Gehäuselüftern ist es einen Gesamtluftstom zu erzeugen. Beispielsweise die Luft vorne vor den Festplatten anzusaugen und hinten rauszublasen. So hast du einen guten Zug.


----------

